# 57' Hornet Resto-Mod



## Schwinny (Jun 4, 2021)

Latest finished from the pile of bikes and parts I bought awhile back.
Turned out pretty nice but I may add a tooth in the rear, its a little too much effort for me to pedal up a slight incline.
Only things I had to buy were the decals and paint


----------



## phantom (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice, I like the style. Only thing I would change is the springer yoke to a Schwinn.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 4, 2021)

phantom said:


> Nice, I like the style. Only thing I would change is the springer yoke to a Schwinn.



Thanks!,
Everything there was "free" in the lot of Bikes and parts I bought. Including the Springer fork.
Strange too since there were 5 new, never mounted springers and even though they were all Chinese/Taiwan made, each of them is distinctly different. They also had $35 price tags on them which probably dates them in the 90's.
I dont think the next owner will care too much.


----------



## ogre (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice bike! And a tip: I used a red Sharpie felt-tip marker to refresh the fading red lines on my aging Electra Hotster tires. I wish they were still available.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2021)

Killer bike , I love the green. Nice work


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 5, 2021)

ogre said:


> Nice bike! And a tip: I used a red Sharpie felt-tip marker to refresh the fading red lines on my aging Electra Hotster tires. I wish they were still available.



A little pinstripe brush & red oil base works wonders for doing red lines on tires. Same for white walls. Just clean/degrease & go for it


----------

